# alc0 will not run (ACER aspire 5532)



## dfh-dfw (Aug 30, 2010)

I have an ACER aspire 5532 with the following:
Atheros AR8132 network card
Atheros AR928X wireless.

Both cards show up in ifconfig as alc0 & ath0.
Both show up in `pciconf -lv`

Neither one will connect to anything.

The hardwire card will sometimes light up and show active but will never ping anything.
At one point I got this message:

```
ACPI_EC0
EC done before starting event.
```
That only happened once.

Any ideas?
Thank you


----------



## dfh-dfw (Aug 30, 2010)

*FreeBSD version*

By the way, I just installed FreeBSD 8.1


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2010)

The alc0 card in my Acer has a gigabit PHY even though the card is only 10/100.  So I force it to the right media with ifconfig.

At the command line:
`# ifconfig alc0 media 100basetx`

In /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_alc0="SYNCDHCP media 100baseTX"
```


----------



## dfh-dfw (Aug 30, 2010)

*still no joy*

Thanks. I did that but it is still not working. 
Here is some more info:
"ifconfig" gives; 

```
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 70:f1:a1:20:ec:7e
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
alc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=c3198<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
	ether 70:5a:b6:48:46:75
	inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
	media: Ethernet 100baseTX (none)
	status: no carrier
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
```

"dmegs |grep alc" gives; 

```
alc0: <Atheros AR8132 PCIe Fast Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x207f mem 0x91000000-0x9103ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci8
alc0: 15872 Tx FIFO, 15360 Rx FIFO
alc0: Using 1 MSI message(s).
miibus0: <MII bus> on alc0
alc0: Ethernet address: 70:5a:b6:48:46:75
alc0: [FILTER]
alc0: link state changed to UP
alc0: link state changed to DOWN
alc0: link state changed to UP
alc0: link state changed to DOWN
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2010)

dfh-dfw said:
			
		

> Thanks. I did that but it is still not working.
> Here is some more info:
> 
> "dmegs |grep alc" gives;
> ...



The link state changes show that it detected a link a couple of times.  Maybe your cable or connector is bad?

Also, I think the Atheros 928n wireless can be made to work, although I don't have one to try.


----------



## dfh-dfw (Aug 30, 2010)

The cable is good because it is the same one I'm using to post this message on a different laptop.
Sometimes ,when the cable is plugged in, the led will light up and ifconfig will say "Active", but it still will not ping and it doesn't stay up.

Also, there is wifi here and it's good but I get nothing.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2010)

Might try 10baseT/UTP for media.  Also, the alc0 netmask looks odd, but maybe that's unconfigured.

For the wireless, see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15078.


----------



## dfh-dfw (Aug 30, 2010)

YOU'RE THE MAN!!!!
That worked. Thank you.

I almost gave up.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2010)

Great!  Err... which worked, the media or the netmask?


----------



## dfh-dfw (Aug 30, 2010)

Media.
Still no joy with the wifi but I don't need it. It's just a goodie for me.


----------

